# Found: skis/poles - Loveland Basin parking lot



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you drive off and leave your skis and poles in the parking lot at the Loveland ski area yesterday (Sunday Feb 13)?

Lost & Found at the lodge has them.


----------

